# Decided to paint some track.



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

My brother in law gave me quite a bit of Power Loc track this past Christmas, and I decided to give it a little touch up this evening.
Still need to do some detailing to it and maybe cover up the light green a little.

Jody


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Definitely an improvement! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Great idea and on top of it, an outstanding job!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

def looks better. add some fine sized ballast.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow... that looks nice!


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

When I finally get these mounted on my layout, they should blend in with the surrounding area pretty well.

Great idea on the fine ballast Tankist!! I think that will work out real well.



Jody


----------



## roger (Jan 12, 2010)

*track*

hey tulsa how do you like useing that track? im wondering what to use and that looks pretty good. let me know 

[email protected]


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I really like this track.
The way this track snaps together, you get a very positive electrical connection. I have enough track right now for a 10ft.X3ft. dogbone, and have no power loss even running two trains on it.
I'm planning on getting a lot more.
There are even adapters available to connect it to regular track. I bought a few to connect the other track I have.
It may not be the most "scale" track out there, but it works very well.
The price for new track isn't bad either. I was glad to find out it's still available at walthers and other locations.


Jody


----------



## roger (Jan 12, 2010)

*kool*

thanx dude im sold....


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Paint the rails with Floquil Rust. Then use black chalks to simulate oil down the middle of the ties.


----------



## roger (Jan 12, 2010)

im not familiar with chalks, wont it come off when i touch it? what keeps it on? and you did a great job on the rust, color looks good to me. also arent the ez tracks all grey ? i see a black one. and for a x-mas display im not useing any ballest- to messy for only a month worth of fun. now im building buildings and stuff for a kind of setting on my front straight only. make any sence?


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

The only thing I used on my tracks were the cheap acrylic paints from walmart. (Apple-Barrel) Less than fifty cents for a 2oz. bottle.
I thinned them down with future. Which also helps the paint stick to the plastic.
Then for the highlights I drybrushed with a lighter color.

As for the black and gray tracks. Power Loc tracks come in two varieties.
Black is steel track, Gray is nickel silver. I think the EZ tracks (Bachmann) are the same.
Some say nickel silver is better, but I have had no issues with steel so I'm sticking to it.


Jody


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

roger said:


> im not familiar with chalks, wont it come off when i touch it? what keeps it on? and you did a great job on the rust, color looks good to me. also arent the ez tracks all grey ? i see a black one. and for a x-mas display im not useing any ballest- to messy for only a month worth of fun. now im building buildings and stuff for a kind of setting on my front straight only. make any sence?


The chalk actually sticks pretty well - if you use artists chalks. If you plan on handling the track alot, then spray some dullcote on it to seal it up.

For those that have track permanent, you don't touch the track much so it's a moot point.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jody,

Did you mask the track before you painted it, or just spray it? 

How do you plan on mounting you're Loc track to your layout? Mine doesn't have any holes for nails, etc

Cheers, Ian


----------



## roger (Jan 12, 2010)

your talking about the wax thing right??


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't mask the rails, and I brush painted. If any paint got onto the top of the rail I just hit it with a fine sanding stick. (My wife picked up some in the cosmetics isle at wallyworld.) Not too worried about paint on the sides of the rails.

My tracks do have small holes in each section. (Two each) But I may drill at least one extra hole per section.


Jody


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

J,

Darn nice job brush painting:thumbsup: I thought you used an airbrush

I never thought about using Future to thin paint. How did you clean it?

And, hey, guess what I found upon further inspection of my Loc Track.....

You guessed it......holes

Duh:laugh:


Cheers, Ian


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

My track wasn't too dirty so I just wiped it down with some alcohol.
Cleaned the brushes after painting with water. (Acrylic paint + Future)

But I did give the rails a few swipes with steel wool first just in case.


Jody


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

roger said:


> your talking about the wax thing right??


Do you mean the future I thinned the paint with?

Future isn't actually a wax, it's an acrylic topcoat.
Mixed with acrylic paints it thins them so you can airbrush, or brush paint with no brush strokes when dry.


Jody


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wow I use future to topcoat paint after rubbing it down. I never knew about it as an acrylic paint thinner. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Same here. I only knew it as a floor wax. I thought I was being really daring to put it on window sills!


----------



## roger (Jan 12, 2010)

works good on floors too


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I've never used chalks on anything, I might just have to break down and give it a whirl.


Jody


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

roger said:


> works good on floors too


I've heard those rumors...


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,

I shoot Future straight thru my Badger 250 to glosscoat my aircraft before decaling and again before washes.

When I'm done spraying, I clean my airbrush with Windex and/or hot water.

Never used it as a thinner, though

I also use it to seal the canopies of aircraft. Works great at taking small imperfections out of the clear sprue. Should work on locomotive glass as well.


Cheers, Ian


----------

